# L.A. Music dependable?



## MCKBC (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi, 

I'm new to Canada and have been shopping & local L&M for certain needs. I branched out recently and ordered a pair of Auralex Gramma from L.A. Music (10/31). As of right now my order still sits in my account showing 'Processing' as status. I have tried writing to them twice but received no response. I will call them if I have to but at this point I'm wondering what the point would be... 

Apologies for this newbie negative post but I wanted to see if anyone else has similar experience with them and whether I should outright cancel my order or wait... What do you think?

Thanks for all your help. Cheers


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

MCKBC said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to Canada and have been shopping & local L&M for certain needs. I branched out recently and ordered a pair of Auralex Gramma from L.A. Music (10/31). As of right now my order still sits in my account showing 'Processing' as status. I have tried writing to them twice but received no response. I will call them if I have to but at this point I'm wondering what the point would be...
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum MCKBC,

well I think you will be learning the hard way like I did. I also have a order "processing" I guess it's back ordered. I'm suprised you found an email address to reach them, cause there's none to be found on the website.

Unfortunately LA Music seems to have a very bad reputation with customer service, check out this thread:


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

same thign happened to me when i ordered an OCD. one week alter not shipped so i cancelled it over the phone.


----------



## MCKBC (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Zum, 

Thanks for your kind reply. You're right there is no email address to be found on their site at all. Very surprising for a company that brags as to being "Canada's Favorite Music Store" on their website header!!! Anyways, I emailed them at [email protected] which is listed on my order confirmation from PayPal Canada as their verified PayPal account. So I know they are getting these emails just as I know they got my money!!! 

The product I ordered was not listed as backordered and had it been so I would not have ordered it with them. I appreciate the alert about the overall sentiment. I am proceeding to canceling my order and will ding them on PayPal too so I get my money back soon... 

All the best.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Do a search here. There is a really long thread of complaints against LA Music Mississauga. L.A. Music Brantford is a totally unrelated store.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

If you have issues and paid through paypay i recommend using the paypay dispute system. Vendors don't like to get on the bad side of paypay as they will get cutoff and it's a very valuable system to them


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I was in the area a few weeks ago and stopped by the store, its starting to look tired if that makes sense.
The people don't seem to know music, I asked for a 7 string set of strings with a 56 low "B" and they said guitars only have 6 strings LOL!

I miss the good old days with the great staff and the cute Blonde at the checkout!


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

The cute blonde...Ashley...was the best thing about the entire store...she was engaged to the owner's son Mike...don't know her status these days...


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

I just recently had a bad experience there. Really bad. They refused to give me my money back and left me to deal with the manufacturer to get the problem resolved. Fortunately the Manufacturer is handling it better than I could have ever hoped....... but as far as my experience with LA Music goes....... I've never experienced that degree of dishonesty and condescension from a retailer.


----------



## MCKBC (Aug 22, 2011)

Update - Order placed 10/31, PayPal dispute lodged 11/9... merchant agreed to partial shipment of item in their stock 11/10... item received today 11/21... Did not know there was such a slow shipping mode in Canadian Post but somehow LA Music managed it. Now they want me to cancel my order and get my refund... Problem is, I paid for both items I ordered to come with free shipping. Now if I get my refund and take my business elsewhere I will have to pay shipment... Oh well. At least I got something. Never again with this vendor for me. Thanks for your help.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

I know after joining this forum I've decided to stay away.

I do plan on going to see the unrelated store in Branford however.


----------

